# Best Place to Buy Oil Filters Online



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

If you buy the right ones (name brand) Ebay.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

chandler48 said:


> If you buy the right ones (name brand) Ebay.


I am looking to buy multi packs and I never find the ones that I want like that on ebay.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

What type are you looking for? I buy water filters, both 5 micron and 1 micron in packs of 50, 5" media filters in 5 packs, and my Kubota filters all on line. Much better pricing in bulk.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ebaY can be a pita to find things, unless you know exactly what you want.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I get my oil filters on Amazon. I use Purolator One which is currently going for $5.81 each and free Prime shipping.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Rockauto


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I like RA too, although generally when I need to order a bunch of things. For just one thing it's not that good because of shipping.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I use a NapaGold filter for one of my vehicles and a Toyota filter element for another. I can't find the specific ones, in multipacks, on Amazon and Ebay. 

I cam across fleetfilte.com, FleetFilter - NapaGold by Wix, Fram, Baldwin, and Luberfiner: Search. Has anyone tried them? The prices seem good but you do have to pay for shipping.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I buy filters from Amazon. I have purchased Wix, Baldwin, Hastings, Donaldson, Motorcraft, and others for oil, diesel and hydraulics. They are typically a couple of dollars less than local stores, which often don’t have unusual filters in stock anyway. I ordered oil today from Amazon. It costs a couple of dollars more than Walmart, but lately Walmart has scarcely filled shelves. I save the couple of dollars on the filter, and I save a trip to Walmart.


----------

